# My doe twisted her knee...help!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

This afternoon, we looked out to see one of the girls holding her leg up and not putting any weight on it. I went out to check and her knee was all swelled up and it was hot! :shocked: She was obviously in pain. We think that she was probably trying to dodge her sister, who is never nice to her and she has been in an especially nasty mood lately cause she is two weeks from kidding. We moved Garnet away from her sister to a different pen with one of the more friendly does. Has anyone ever dealt with this? Not sure if it will heal by itself, or if we need to do something more for her. Any advice is welcome! Thanks!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You could give her aspirin. The dose for it is really high for goats, this is from the Fias Co Farms page:

Aspirin- 325 mg
* For treatment of:
o This is anti-inflammatory, that also reduces temperature and is a pain killer.
* Goat dose: Oral
o 1 regular aspirin per 10 pounds.
* Milk withholding time: 24 hours
* Notes:
o Aspirin is poorly absorbed from the rumen so a relatively high dose is needed.

This is a daily dose, so you can split it in two. I crush them and mix them with molasses and enough water to make it thin enough to coat some grain and get it into them that way. Or you can do it in a dosing syringe. But it does not dissolve in water, so you need to have it in something a little sticky. It works better if you have the kind that isn't enteric coated, that is really hard to crush. I can't find aspirin with no coating at all anymore, those were soft and easy to use.

Then you can wrap it in vet wrap. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she pregnant?

Sounds like...she may of got slammed by another goat or hung up in something...  

Has she had her CD&T shot lately? If not... she needs one.... 

Do you think ..it is broke or out of place?

Is she putting any weight on it at all?

I would wrap it...with vet wrap.....but make sure...you don't make it to tight....check it often.... also ...she will need something for pain and swelling....Banamine is a good one for that..... but ....you have to get it from you vet..... 

If you think she should be seen by a vet...do it...early treatment if it is broke or out of place... is crucial.... :hug: 



Put her in a quiet area...not to be bothered by the bullies....


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

If you have access to comfry you can make a poultice with it and put it under the vet wrap. I have had amazing results with that. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't have any aspirin, would Tylenol work? Yes she is pregnant but we don't give CD&T till they are closer to having kids, so she would need some. I am pretty positive that there is nothing that she could have gotten caught in....Help! :help:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure tylenol is toxic. I think ibeprophine (sp?) is ok, but I don't know the dose. Sorry. I hope someone else can help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No for sure... on tylenol ....

Ibuprophen is used on goats... however....it says...in link below... that it isn't good to take ...at late term pregnancy(humans).... here is a link that I found...so I am unsure on safety for your pregnant goat... http://www.drugs.com/ibuprofen.html


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok so no tylenol. We will probably wrap it today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate to say ...what to use on preggo does...with pain meds....I hate to harm the babies... :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Well...I gave her some Aspirin cruched up, mixed with honey and molasses on grain. She ate about half of it, so I will try again later. Wish me luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you.... :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

My doe is doing much better now. I got the rest of the medicine in to her and she is now putting some pressure so it must be feeling better. Thanks for the help guys! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear....congrats.. :hi5: :hug:


----------

